# Put Your Tractor To Bed For Winter.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

DTN....Progressive Farmer

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/equipment-tech/article/2016/11/28/tractor-maintenance-tips-season


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I serviced my wife's Jeep the other day. Told her I had to let the summer air out of the tires and put in winter air....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I use one of my tractors all winter for feeding Catt....COWS and snow removal. The other 2 are used to load/ship hay and spread mushroom soil. I also cut a lot of softer conservancy ground during the winter when it freezes, too. 
Winter brings a lower amount of tractor hours, but there's no putting tractors to bed around here.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Filling the tank is important especially if you have older tractors with steel tanks. Gas or diesel they'll get rust, more quickly if gasoline.

When we purchased our 656 gas in '01 I believe, the owner had passed a few years before the widow sold off the equipment. Tractor had less than 4K hours but had set for a couple years with small amount of gas in the tank. The widows nephew filled it to the brim for us. Ran fine the little bit we used it that fall. But that winter using it to move cows and grind feed it would barely get enough gas to run. Found out the tank rusted and the fuel line and carb were plugged


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Done got mine done already......except fixing issues. I usually reserve that for a later date. (Have to buy parts, need to get my account paid down first.....)


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Gas tractors and small engines I prefer ethanol free gas. That stuff absorbs water and gets nasty. I think the condensation is a more likely than rust. Just me.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Been topping the tractors and trucks off with winter fuel the last few weeks. Have also treated the fuel with Killem, never want to deal with algae again. We keep all tanks topped off in the off season. We have enough tractors that some of em won't have any use till spring, so tanks are topped off, they are parked and batteries are disconnected. Same goes with all the grain trucks except the semi, it will be hauling grain all winter long.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Been topping the tractors and trucks off with winter fuel the last few weeks. Have also treated the fuel with Killem, never want to deal with algae again. We keep all tanks topped off in the off season. We have enough tractors that some of em won't have any use till spring, so tanks are topped off, they are parked and batteries are disconnected. Same goes with all the grain trucks except the semi, it will be hauling grain all winter long.


So you've gotten critters in your tanks in the winter?


----------

